# [Hw]Canon 250...Come la configuro...?

## marco86

Ciao, ho una stampante un pò vecchiotta, ma mi va più che bene per quello che la uso, vorrei usarla anche sotto linux, ho letto un paio di topic e mi sempra che ci siano un pò di problemi al riguardo...

Volevo solo sapere, per configurarla posso utilizzare Cups vero...

Poi con localhost:631 dovrei riuscire a configurarla, ma non ci sono i driver forse...

Mi date due o tre dritte?

Grazie mille

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Per i driver linuxprinting.org

----------

## marco86

Si, ho già letto questo thread prima di postare....

Vedro cosa riesco a tirarci fuori da li, cmq usare cups anche se non è una stampante in rete va bene vero?

//EDIT: sembra che consiglino gimp-print...

//EDIT2: e sono annche in portage...

```

media-gfx/gimp-print

      Latest version available: 4.2.6

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 4,938 kB

      Homepage:    http://gimp-print.sourceforge.net

      Description: Gimp Print Drivers

      License:     GPL-2

```

sta sera gli emergo e provo...

----------

## water

I don't speak or read Italian, but i think you need drivers for your Canon i250?

Try this: http://www.canon.co.nz/products/printers/colour_bj_printers/i250_drivers.html

Somewhere at the bottom of the page you can find Linux-drivers.

----------

## marco86

 *water wrote:*   

> I don't speak or read Italian, but i think you need drivers for your Canon i250?
> 
> 

 

Yes I do...

In the page that you are link me, there are a lot of driver for Linux, if i want use cups, what file i should download...?

Sorry for my english  :Embarassed: 

----------

## fctk

forse lo sai già, comunque: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/printing-howto.xml

se la tua stampante è compatibile con linux, non dovresti avere problemi...

----------

## motaboy

Canon (l'azienda) é una puttana...

Se fai una ricerca nel forum, e anche sui bug, c'era un tipo che aveva trovato dei driver (anche per cups) rilasciati dall canon JP. li ho anche scaricati peró non li ho ancora potuti provare. Una parte sono GPL mentre la parte fondamentale, ossia la conversione da PS el linguaggio della stampante é closed.

Se no puoi usare turboprint, ma con la versione di prova é meglio che stampi solo in bassissima risoluzione altrimenti ti trovi la pubblicitá in alcune pagine che stampi, il bello é che ti sostituisce proprio un pezzo dj foglio...

----------

## randomaze

 *motaboy wrote:*   

> altrimenti ti trovi la pubblicitá in alcune pagine che stampi, il bello é che ti sostituisce proprio un pezzo dj foglio...

 

 :Shocked:  Tecniche di marketing spinto direi.

----------

## water

Take a look at this thread: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=138172&highlight=i250

There's someone who got it working

----------

## marco86

scusate se riesumo il post...

ho letto i vari link del thread, e che dire, grazie a tutti!

xò mi sfugge ancora una cosa....

con cups sono a posto, localhost:631 va bene...

però, quali driver prendo...

ho letto che potrei usare quelli di gimp...ma poi mi trovo il mio modello nella configurazione di cups?

/EDIT: preciso solo una cosa...

Sul sito italiano della canon, se vai sotto supporto, dicono che non ci sono driver per linux per questa stampante, che danno, ecco i miei risultati...

 *www.canon.it wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Available drivers for  BJC-250
> 
> Os:Linux
> ...

 

Va be, aspetto di sentire cosa mi dite voi...

----------

## fctk

dunque... su linuxprinting.org dicono che la tua stampante è perfettamente compatibile con linux... (e già questa è un'ottima cosa).

per quanto riguarda i driver devi emergere i gimp-print (che sono quelli consigliati da linuxprinting.org) ma quando farai il foomaticdb ecc... ecc.. ti conviene provare prima a indicare i gimp-print e poi eventualmente i gimp-print-ijs (se ci sono). anche x la mia stampante infatti sono consigliati i primi, ma poi vanno solo i secondi...

cmq. ti consiglio di lasciar perdere il sito della canon e di seguire invece il printing howto su gentoo.org (o la sua traduzione su gentoo.it).

----------

## marco86

si, la guida l'ho vista oggi, di questa sto parlando, ma la configurazione di cups ero già riuscito a farla, boh, adess osono in ufficio, sta sera emergo gimp-print, anche se però nelle dipendenze credo che mi voglia mezzo gnome...

se do 

```

USE="-gnome" emerge gimp-print

```

riesco a emergiare solo sti benedetti driver, anche perchè io non uso gimp....  :Wink: 

----------

## motaboy

Visto che ti servono i ppd per cups, o te li crei a mano come specificato nell'howto uppure setti la USE="ppd" (meglio nel tuo /etc/make.conf) in modo che te li generi automaticamente tutti.

----------

## marco86

opto per settarla nel make.conf....

Per maggiore sicurezza ti chiedo una cosa banale..!

Come la metto? apro il file e la scrivo di violenza insieme alle altre use?

una volta che ho settato la USE, cosa faccio..?  :Embarassed: 

----------

## randomaze

 *sisma86 wrote:*   

> Come la metto? apro il file e la scrivo di violenza insieme alle altre use?
> 
> una volta che ho settato la USE, cosa faccio..? 

 

consiglierei di usare ufed, é un poco più maneggevole (altrimenti si, la scrivi di violenza insieme alle altre!)

Dopo... emergi quello che devi emergere... non sono pratico di stampa (comuqnue credo foomatic)

----------

## fctk

 *motaboy wrote:*   

> Visto che ti servono i ppd per cups, o te li crei a mano come specificato nell'howto uppure setti la USE="ppd" (meglio nel tuo /etc/make.conf) in modo che te li generi automaticamente tutti.

 

cmq la use è ppds, come scritto sull'howto...  :Cool: 

----------

## fctk

 *sisma86 wrote:*   

> si, la guida l'ho vista oggi, di questa sto parlando, ma la configurazione di cups ero già riuscito a farla, boh, adess osono in ufficio, sta sera emergo gimp-print, anche se però nelle dipendenze credo che mi voglia mezzo gnome...
> 
> se do 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

probabilmente non ho capito io, comunque l'emersione dei driver viene prima della configurazione di cups... e la modifica delle use viene prima di tutto...

----------

## marco86

ma infatti mi sembrava strana, credo che la prassi sia, 

_settare use

_emergere gimp-print

_emergere cups

Io ho messo prima cups perchè credevo bastasse...

va be, l'ho riemergo... 

potete solo confermarmi se l'ordine dei passaggi è giusto..? credo di si perchè è quello più logico....

----------

## motaboy

Se hai giá emerso cups non vedo perché riemergerlo... lui non ha la USE ppd.

----------

## fctk

 *sisma86 wrote:*   

> ma infatti mi sembrava strana, credo che la prassi sia, 
> 
> _settare use
> 
> _emergere gimp-print
> ...

 

dunque... la prassi è:

settare le use

emerge cups

emerge foomatic

ricompilare il kernel

emergi i driver

foomatic-configure

aggiungi cups al default e avvialo

eventualmente, se anche seguendo per filo e per segno la guida la stampante non andasse, prova ad emergere hotplug e ad addarlo al boot.

spero di esserti stato utile...

----------

## marco86

ehi....ma io il buomn hotplug c'è l'ho già........  :Laughing: 

Cmq io ieri sera ho provato a scaricarmi i driver di gimp-print, ma ha troppe dipendenze...

io non ho ne gimp ne gnome installati...

----------

